# What's the ideal car for Uber, new or used?



## Nametoolongovich (Jan 20, 2016)

I've been driving a 2015 Honda Fit and it seems like it's the ideal car for Uber, rear seats folding up is a big plus when riders have a lot of luggage, unfortunately i have to give this car away and am in the market for a new car, what would you recommend? I'm currently looking at a 2016 Honda Fit, Prius C and Nissan Juke. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Whatever will hold the most amount of mints, candy, and water. Also must have plenty of storage for aux cords and iphone chargers.


----------



## Nametoolongovich (Jan 20, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Whatever will hold the most amount of mints, candy, and water. Also must have plenty of storage for aux cords and iphone chargers.


That's one issue with Honda Fit, no AUX. But there's Bluetooth and music starts playing automatically when someone charges their iPhone.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

Why are you getting rid of s 2015 Honda Fit just to get another one?? Its practically new. With the constant rate cuts keep what you have. Makes no sense to get a new vehicle and your FIT gets good gas mileage.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Regular Prius is the best: 50 mpg day in/out, comfortable and roomy back seat, big enough cargo area without folding seats. Half of the passengers conversations, have to do with how my car funtions and my star ratings went up in both, uber and Lyft. (4.80 and 4.90) since I've been driving this car.


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

A tuk-tuk is the only vehicle that you can Uber in and make money.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Right now the best bet would be a $3000 auction vehicle you put $3500 into to get it in shape.
Sure you will lose money, but tens of thousands less than a new car. 

I am not sure why anyone would consider a new car to drive for Uber. 
You will lose a little on every ride, but I guess you could make it up in volume. 
That is the new Uber business model now after the price cuts. 

Don't buy any vehicle, new or used with the idea you can make any money in Newark off Uber. 
You just can't.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

I would recommend a Chevy Cobalt sedan or HHR. For UberX. A Malibu or a G6 if you need more legroom.

Fit will just anger long-legged people like me and result in lower ratings. At least with a Cobalt or HHR you get a good quality car that has acceptable legroom.

The GM cars above all are highly available, dirt cheap because of anti-domestic bias, and have great repair records. The Ecotech 4-cylinder is highly reliable and low maintenance (change the timing chain every 75,000 miles and it will outlast the car). GM's V6 in the Malibu or G6 is bomb-proof practically and easily can do 300,000 miles (especially the 3.5L and 3.9L versions).

For UberXL, I would go with a Dodge Grand Caravan. Cheapest, easy to fix, and 2008 and newer are good quality. Go with a 2011+ or newer for the safest ride. Uber driving, after all, is the most dangerous thing you may do (since driving is the most dangerous thing most people do anyways).

_I am not buying any new rides until rates stabilize though. I am rehabbing an '04 that Uber indicated they might take based on nearby regions accepting pre-'05 cars._


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Buy a car 2 years above the minimum year and you're good to go. Cheap to buy and cheaper to fix.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Santa said:


> Buy a car 2 years above the minimum year and you're good to go. Cheap to buy and cheaper to fix.


Perhaps, but I would encourage folks to really research. Even in the Mid-2000's there are a lot of lemon cars out there that look cheap, until you find out why.

For example, you have to really be careful with Saab cars. GM is supposed to support them today, but Saab Parts is basically just recirculating the blood on what was built previously - people are having major part availability issues, and some parts make the car beyond economical repair.

Know I've shared some domestics, but Chevy Impala and Buick Lucerne are two great large car examples that I like from that era. You may get higher ratings due to the excellent legroom and comfortable seats. Just get ones with leather seats, and go with the V6 (Lucerne V8s you'll want to avoid due to Northstar cam/head issues).


----------



## Aimless (Jan 22, 2016)

Please don't Uber in a brand new (2016) car. Your insurance and depreciation costs are going to be excessive. You'll blow thru your warranty miles way too fast. It's just a losing proposition.

The Juke is fun and sporty but luggage space is lacking and mpg is pretty bad for a ride share car. (You'll get about 26-28 mpg).

Prius C has less room for both luggage and pax than your Fit so that will be a downgrade in that respect.

If you must get rid of the Fit replace it with another (used) Fit, or a regular Prius. My advice anyway. Good luck!


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Aimless said:


> Please don't Uber in a brand new (2016) car. Your insurance and depreciation costs are going to be excessive. You'll blow thru your warranty miles way too fast. It's just a losing proposition.
> 
> The Juke is fun and sporty but luggage space is lacking and mpg is pretty bad for a ride share car. (You'll get about 26-28 mpg).
> 
> ...


An old Prius may pencil out in the long run. However keep in mind that half of all Uber drivers, quit in the first year (possibly in the first six months). That's a massive investment in a car that is literally carrying an Uber premium.

I actually recommend avoiding the Prius until you have documented/stable income with Uber that proves it makes sense for you. Unless, of course, you have a commute that makes sense for Prius (C) already.

Also benchmark your highway vs city miles. A lot of Uber drivers are on highway more than they think, where a Prius would not help you much in MPG.

The C was designed for the longer legs of US customers - that's why most Toyota markets don't sell it, and why it was based on the Corolla/Prius platform.

I have long legs and frankly the Prius C wasn't painful in the backseat. Just ask the driver to slide the passenger seat forward if you have such issues. Or better yet, sit up front.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

With xl rates over double x rates, why not go for the cheapest thing with a 3rd row of seats?


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

limepro said:


> With xl rates over double x rates, why not go for the cheapest thing with a 3rd row of seats?


It's not a bad route, which is why I suggested the Grand Caravan... seems to be the most popular XL vehicle.

For many markets though there is very low XL demand, so you wind up driving X with a giant car that is bad on fuel economy and more likely to smack into another vehicle (_blind spot mirrors, backup cameras, etc can reduce this_). You probably won't get low ratings due to amazing leg room, but there will be more cleanup as pax stash their trash in your boat-sized garbage can.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

The best car is the Prius or other top-rated hybrid that you can afford to pay cash for and is new enough to qualify. Anyone who finances their Uber shenanigans or drives other than a hybrid is asking to fail at the rates Uber currently pays.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

any vehicle that's paid off and still fits uber requirements is best. i personally dont care about miles and do my own maintenance and repairs. i do uberx and uberselect. To each his own, vehicles depreciate whether used or not. Do what works for you and make that money!!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Cab companies like to buy retired police cruisers to paint yellow and deploy for passenger service. The prices are right, police cruisers have vinyl seats in the back, more convenient for cleanup when someone pukes in your back seat. ( the cops passengers sometimes lose control of their bodily functions too)

Your Crown Vickies have a lot of room in the trunk for luggage, when you are hauling someone out to the airport.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I like the Hyundai Sonata Hybrid.
2.0liter 4cylinder.
Can pick up a 2016 sonata hybrid with 20,000miles from car rental companies for $18,000-$19,000.
($10,000below base list price)
Plenty of leg room. Plenty of trunk.
100,000 mile warranty.
Lifetime hybrid battery warranty.
41m.p.g. city.
$3,000 down, 3.5% financing from rental agency.
Hybrids tend to run easily into 300,000 mile range due to electric assist on takeoff, reducing engine strain and r.p.m.'s.
You should be able to make money with this car, even with higher gas prices.


----------



## flinchy (Feb 13, 2016)

I've got a 2009 VW diesel golf,

Benefits: 

huge drop in value in the USA recently, you'll get one SUPER cheap 

You're emitting loads of Nox, vent your frustration at driving uber by making it harder to breathe for everyone around you!!

mine's at 181k miles and drives better than half the brand new cars i drive at my day job every day. Drives 90% as good as a new Mk7 golf (but obviously the newer engine+transmission software are smoother), basically identically as good as it was brand new!

gets a pretty much minimum 40mpg. (over 50 highway). And it's diesel, diesel is even cheaper than already cheap gas.

cheap to repair

price of purchase is much lower than any new car you'll find.

if you get a mk6, you'll get nice infotainment at least. mk5 you'll have to add your own (eh it's cheap)

and like mine, it'll go forever. I'd be shocked if it dies before at least 300k miles, which i won't hit by the time it's 10yrs old anyway! zero interior squeaks, zero suspension noises, DSG shifts beautifully, engine has loads of torque for that city drive life, and uses next very little fuel even stop-start. 500-550mi a tank.


----------



## RansomT (Sep 21, 2015)

2011-2012 Lincoln MKZ Hybrid used with low mileage goes for $14k-$17k. Qualifies as UberSelect and maybe higher. Mileage low-40s in town, mid/upper-30s highway. Other than the hybrid system (10 years / 100K warrantee), uses common Ford Fusion parts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

flinchy said:


> I've got a 2009 VW diesel golf,
> 
> Benefits:
> 
> ...


The V.W. TDI is a very fuel efficient vehicle !
45-50mpg.
Change the timing belt and water pump every 100,000 miles relegiously and you should be able to get 400,000miles or more out of the engine easily.
Dont change the timing belt ?
Belt breaks and pistons slam valves and youre buying a new head for $2,500.00
The water pump is driven off the timing belt.the new belt tension would quickly destroy water pump , so water pumps usually come in timing belt "kits".
You can also run the car off of bio diesel.french fry grease can run this car.it should be treated and filtered first.instructions on web to make bio diesel.you can mix 50-50with diesel,or run straight with heated tank to avoid congealing.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

Nametoolongovich said:


> I've been driving a 2015 Honda Fit and it seems like it's the ideal car for Uber, rear seats folding up is a big plus when riders have a lot of luggage, unfortunately i have to give this car away and am in the market for a new car, what would you recommend? I'm currently looking at a 2016 Honda Fit, Prius C and Nissan Juke. Thanks in advance.


Neither, go find something else to do, but you won't listen, they never do, until they realize their mistake 3 months down the line.


----------



## cab591 (Jan 28, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> I would recommend a Chevy Cobalt sedan or HHR. For UberX. A Malibu or a G6 if you need more legroom.
> 
> Fit will just anger long-legged people like me and result in lower ratings. At least with a Cobalt or HHR you get a good quality car that has acceptable legroom.


Just for the record:

2015/16 Honda Fit rear leg room: 39.3"
2010 Chevy Cobalt rear leg room: 33.7"
2010 Chevy HHR rear leg room:39.5"
2010 Chevy Malibu rear leg room: 37.6"
2009 Pontiac G6 rear leg room: 37.6"

So, the Fit is second only to the HHR for rear leg room, and beats all of them for MPG.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The V.W. TDI is a very fuel efficient vehicle !
> 45-50mpg..


That's all fine and well, and a relevant factor in choosing a vehicle to uber with. 
But is it rugged enough to stand being driven 100 or more miles a day, with all kinds of different people hopping in and out all day.

There are reasons why the Checker Marathon was a favorite for livery services for many years, and why Crown Vickies and the B platform GM cars were so popular with police departments and cab concerns.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Nametoolongovich said:


> I've been driving a 2015 Honda Fit and it seems like it's the ideal car for Uber, rear seats folding up is a big plus when riders have a lot of luggage, unfortunately i have to give this car away and am in the market for a new car, what would you recommend? I'm currently looking at a 2016 Honda Fit, Prius C and Nissan Juke. Thanks in advance.


Here is what you DO ! Buy a car. Then on weekends go rent the exact same car, same color and use that for Ubering. That way you get the cheap weekend rate and you don't tear up your new car.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

oohhh and if the rider ask about the License Plate just tell them the state made you replace them, UBer hasn't updated it yet.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

uberguuber said:


> Here is what you DO ! Buy a car. Then on weekends go rent the exact same car, same color and use that for Ubering. That way you get the cheap weekend rate and you don't tear up your new car.


Brilliant!


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

Just started but very happy I have a Prius for it. I think it's more important to get the right deal on the car to be honest. Every extra dollar you pay over what you could get for the car if traded in or sold the very next day is that amount of dollars you're already upside down. I personally think that's more important than MPG. Look up NADA Trade-In Value, buy car for no more than $500 above that imo.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Nametoolongovich said:


> I've been driving a 2015 Honda Fit and it seems like it's the ideal car for Uber, rear seats folding up is a big plus when riders have a lot of luggage, unfortunately i have to give this car away and am in the market for a new car, what would you recommend? I'm currently looking at a 2016 Honda Fit, Prius C and Nissan Juke. Thanks in advance.


The oldest economy car you can use in your market/


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

The correct answer is a 2011 Prius.
Period.

Earlier today I would have said the cheapest acceptable prius you could find, but I got an email from uber saying they are starting "power bonuses" like lift, but only 2011 and up cars qualify. So a 2011 Prius is the way to go.

The only other acceptable answer is the car you already have, but that doesn't seem to be an option for the original poster.

Of course this may change tomorrow when uber randomly/arbitrarily changes their policies, rates, bonuses, etc.

I neither have nor plan to buy a 2011 Prius anytime soon, but if I were to get something today for uber. That would be it...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Two words; "Factory Warranty". Trade in the car for new one when factory warranty runs out. And if something breaks, no $$ out of your pocket.

Four words; "You build Credit History". Every time you finance a new car and pay it on time, your credit history improves and you have a credit history that will benefit you in the long run in every aspect. You cant buy credit history with money or if you buy a used $3k car with cash.

If you like Honda Fit, then stick with it. Drive what you love and Ubering/Lyfting will be more enjoyable. Less unneeded stress.

A car is a tool, just like a hammer or a pen, that we use to make money.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

The problem with investing a lot of money for a car to be used for Uber is that future requirements set by Uber are unknown. Money invested for a car could be for naught if it doesn't meet unknown future standards.

Further, since Uber drivers are prohibited from contacting or receiving contacts from their customers directly, it is impossible to predict future earnings, if any. 

When I was driving a cab, I knew some of the customers (I was only moonlighting in the taxi biz, other drivers were a lot more familiar with their regular drivers). The Uber platform and procedures puts drivers at the complete mercy of the company. I would be very nervous as a lender to offer a loan for this kind of venture, unless the borrower had a different solid source of income to repay


----------



## Chris Lenga (Feb 21, 2016)

I love my Sonata. Cup holders in all the doors (and middle console), aux/bluetooth. Comfy seats and overall pretty enjoyable.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Yea Sonatas are nice. I have ridden in a couple of them. Very comfy ride and spacious.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

Nametoolongovich said:


> I've been driving a 2015 Honda Fit and it seems like it's the ideal car for Uber, rear seats folding up is a big plus when riders have a lot of luggage, unfortunately i have to give this car away and am in the market for a new car, what would you recommend? I'm currently looking at a 2016 Honda Fit, Prius C and Nissan Juke. Thanks in advance.


The ideal car for UberX? Something old that you own outright and plan to run into the ground. Then you use whatever money you make with uber as a down payment on the next car. Then with a new car you don't drive uber.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> Neither, go find something else to do, but you won't listen, they never do, until they realize their mistake 3 months down the line.


Isn't that the truth. I drove at rates much higher and it became unprofitable. I can't imagine this is anything but an expensive and headache inducing hobby at this point to fill ones time, not a way to make money


----------



## Schwaeky (Feb 26, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> Perhaps, but I would encourage folks to really research. Even in the Mid-2000's there are a lot of lemon cars out there that look cheap, until you find out why.
> 
> For example, you have to really be careful with Saab cars. GM is supposed to support them today, but Saab Parts is basically just recirculating the blood on what was built previously - people are having major part availability issues, and some parts make the car beyond economical repair.
> 
> Know I've shared some domestics, but Chevy Impala and Buick Lucerne are two great large car examples that I like from that era. You may get higher ratings due to the excellent legroom and comfortable seats. Just get ones with leather seats, and go with the V6 (Lucerne V8s you'll want to avoid due to Northstar cam/head issues).


I drive an 06 Lucerne CX (V6, very familiar with the issues with Northstar v8 but if u already have one, and engine becomes issue, replace the motor with a slightly older Northstar, u got the correct chassis/body combo by age, but the older Northstar 97-04 has far superior metallurgy and will with proper maintenance last 400k miles). Get as many compliments about my ride from pax as my wife gets about her Kate Spade handbag from random people.

Also, with either, if you can get higher capacity radiator and auxiliary transmission fluid cooler, it will make it practically bulletproof. And that V6 has been known to provide dependable service with minor repairs and routine maintenance to 300k + miles..


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Chevy Traverse. Xl and plus rates are helpful. Keep the oil fresh in it though


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Id say a Honda Fit is a pretty good car for something like this. The only thing I didn't like about the Fit was when I test drove one about 4 years ago new. It was an automatic, and it just had no get up and go ever without AC on. It seemed like it just couldn't get out of the way of something quickly, or pass quickly if you had to. However its really roomy and gets good gas mileage. The Taxi companies are using, the Toyota Prius alot because it gets amazing mileage.

Why not wait and get something after you drive your fit into the ground? You will have to have another nice newish car to keep driving for these places remember?









I never knew anyone would sport tune a Prius. Why?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The problem with investing a lot of money for a car to be used for Uber is that future requirements set by Uber are unknown. Money invested for a car could be for naught if it doesn't meet unknown future standards.
> 
> Further, since Uber drivers are prohibited from contacting or receiving contacts from their customers directly, it is impossible to predict future earnings, if any.
> 
> When I was driving a cab, I knew some of the customers (I was only moonlighting in the taxi biz, other drivers were a lot more familiar with their regular drivers). The Uber platform and procedures puts drivers at the complete mercy of the company. I would be very nervous as a lender to offer a loan for this kind of venture, unless the borrower had a different solid source of income to repay


1. Making radical changes to car requirements by Uber, would alienate a lot existing drivers. So Uber just lost 50% of drivers right of the bat.

2. Contacting customers? Why? Plenty of Uber customers on the road if you know where to drive. You cabby drivers are driving in circles, burning fuel looking for that one customers. Uber drivers have an app, and the app does all the work.

3. Lender cant deny you a car just because you have an X job or Y job. Just as long as you pay your payments on time, they are happy.
Florida was built in Drug money. Mercedes, BMW dealers made boatload of money from drug traffickers and many high end car dealers continue to make money from drug dealers, drug traffickers and human traffickers.
Lenders arent the Judge or the Jury of law. They have no legal right to deny you of a car based on what you do. Unless you tell them you are a terrorist and want to blow something up. But being a terrorist is not a daytime job, and making a monthly car payments are slim to none.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Nametoolongovich said:


> I've been driving a 2015 Honda Fit and it seems like it's the ideal car for Uber, rear seats folding up is a big plus when riders have a lot of luggage, unfortunately i have to give this car away and am in the market for a new car, what would you recommend? I'm currently looking at a 2016 Honda Fit, Prius C and Nissan Juke. Thanks in advance.


I have nothing but praise for my Prius C. 2012, 125k miles, no work needed but oil changes and tire rotates...50 mpg, rides nice....i give it 10 of 10..love my car. Downside, 4 pax is very tight, very little room for luggage


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Why would you get rid of a new Japanese car. These 20 year old jp cars run for 300,000 miles im pretty sure the newer ones can theoretically run 1,200,000+


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Two words; "Factory Warranty". Trade in the car for new one when factory warranty runs out. And if something breaks, no $$ out of your pocket.
> 
> Four words; "You build Credit History". Every time you finance a new car and pay it on time, your credit history improves and you have a credit history that will benefit you in the long run in every aspect. You cant buy credit history with money or if you buy a used $3k car with cash.
> 
> ...


The Honda Fit warranty is for 3 years/ 36000 miles. If you are ubering full time, you should hit 36,000 on the odometer in about 8 months.

You might not be paying anything for repairs, but the money you lose in wear and tear and depreciation, not to mention sales tax, new car registration, etc., over that time will be a lot more.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You might not be paying anything for repairs, but the money you lose in wear and tear and depreciation, not to mention sales tax, new car registration, etc., over that time will be a lot more.


According to Kelly Blue Book, the average price for a new 2016 Fit is 16,300, the trade in value for a 2015 model with 36000 miles is 11,200. seems like a pretty decent hit, I hope you are making enough to justify it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nametoolongovich said:


> I've been driving a 2015 Honda Fit and it seems like it's the ideal car for Uber, rear seats folding up is a big plus when riders have a lot of luggage, unfortunately i have to give this car away and am in the market for a new car, what would you recommend? I'm currently looking at a 2016 Honda Fit, Prius C and Nissan Juke. Thanks in advance.


1995 Corolla. If they'll let you. And you wont have to worry about pax stealing your aux cable.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nametoolongovich said:


> That's one issue with Honda Fit, no AUX. But there's Bluetooth and music starts playing automatically when someone charges their iPhone.


You know he was joking, right?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

If you have Uber Taxi in your market and if you want to go that route.... take a look at the drivetrain warranty on this.

http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/nv200-taxi


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Schwaeky said:


> I drive an 06 Lucerne CX (V6, very familiar with the issues with Northstar v8 but if u already have one, and engine becomes issue, replace the motor with a slightly older Northstar, u got the correct chassis/body combo by age, but the older Northstar 97-04 has far superior metallurgy and will with proper maintenance last 400k miles). Get as many compliments about my ride from pax as my wife gets about her Kate Spade handbag from random people.
> 
> Also, with either, if you can get higher capacity radiator and auxiliary transmission fluid cooler, it will make it practically bulletproof. And that V6 has been known to provide dependable service with minor repairs and routine maintenance to 300k + miles..


That's interesting... I've always been told to seek out Northstar engines built after 2006 because of stronger seals that went into place then. The gasket issues were fixed in 2000, but unfortunately weren't perfect. You are right that the 1997+ units have stronger block casting, but if you really are going to go to all the expense of a Northstar swap - I'd go with a 2006 - 2011 LD8.

The strongest Northstar's by far are the STS-V / XLR-V 4.4L units meant for supercharging, unfortunately they won't work because they don't support transverse cars.

Anyways for Uber I would avoid a Northstar car completely. You're looking for a slow/soft ride that is good on fuel, and the V6 in a Lucerne or DTS will keep you very comfortable.


----------



## Michh07 (Mar 11, 2016)

hi,

Try to this services Jewels airport transfer


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Uber-Doober said:


> If you have Uber Taxi in your market and if you want to go that route.... take a look at the drivetrain warranty on this.
> 
> http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/nv200-taxi


MB offers unlimited mile warranty on their certified cars, something that's also an option for Uber Black.

That beings said, neither is a very good deal. You can buy an extended warranty from a company like CNA and get close to 150,000 mile coverage for a lot less.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

HoldenDriver said:


> MB offers unlimited mile warranty on their certified cars, something that's also an option for Uber Black.


^^^
Not quite that simple.
I own a 2015 CLA250 with extended warranty (bought new) and there are specific "Yes, buts" in the warranty concerning any commercial use not to mention a strict maintenance schedule and specific wear items, time constraints and electronics.
Read it.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Not quite that simple.
> I own a 2015 CLA250 with extended warranty (bought new) and there are specific "Yes, buts" in the warranty concerning any commercial use not to mention a strict maintenance schedule and specific wear items, time constraints and electronics.
> Read it.


Read it. Well into the black on every extended warranty on every car I've ever bought... because I read it.

Just went $2k deeper into the black on my GM car when its AC compressor cracked and front axle just started to fail. (_Pro tip: Be meticulous on the end-of-warranty inspections, right before it lapses... caught both of those on the second pass over, by a second dealership_).

Welcome to the wonderful world of extended warranties. If you read them, and maintain your car properly, it's not a big deal.

I've yet to hear anyone in the extended warranty biz issue explicit rules on ridesharing. I wouldn't be surprised if future warranties say it explicitly, but not today. I think there's a sales push on their part to leave it a gray area, and don't-ask-don't-tell.

But, that's not to say you shouldn't be smart about it. I would take the Uber trade dress off the car before driving/towing it into the dealership for any work (warranty or otherwise). The dealership isn't your enemy, but if a warranty inspector is called, or photos are taken, that might work against you.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

HoldenDriver said:


> Read it. Well into the black on every extended warranty on every car I've ever bought... because I read it.
> 
> Just went $2k deeper into the black on my GM car when its AC compressor cracked and front axle just started to fail. (_Pro tip: Be meticulous on the end-of-warranty inspections, right before it lapses... caught both of those on the second pass over, by a second dealership_).
> 
> ...


^^^
Last thing I'll say on the matter.
Believe me, they WILL know if the car is used commercially.
When the ECU stores 10 engine starts over let's say 200 miles of driving, they'll know something is up. 
Not only that but they will know exactly what your coverage is over multiple carriers. 
For instance, I got a call from State Farm to lure me away from Allstate and even knew of the insurance that my company took out to cover me while I'm driving their vehicle. 
They even ran my credit when I checked on Experian. 
And even if I didn't get Mbrace, it still works on their end just in case you think you're being slick by removing a paper sheet from your windshield.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

I think the real question is "what kind of car do you want to buy?" After that, you want to consider the age restriction and four door requirement if you still want to drive for Uber.

The smart financial move would be to replace it with a reliable used car that you can afford to buy outright, without consideration of their requirements. After that you would want to look for a better job, continued education programs, or business opportunities. I don't consider Uber to be a good financial decision after the last two rate cuts.

Still, I understand the original question. I would go with the Prius out of the three cars you are considering. Personally, I would go with a Suburban or a BMW M5. The suburban will let you drive XL or SUV in most Uber markets and the Bimmer would make a nice Select or Black if it's available. You can still get the M5 with a manual transmission too, and the new ones have all wheel drive.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Last thing I'll say on the matter.
> Believe me, they WILL know if the car is used commercially.
> When the ECU stores 10 engine starts over let's say 200 miles of driving, they'll know something is up.
> ...


Sorry, I code infotainment apps that communicate directly with the ECU. None of the above has merit, in terms of worrying about using an extended warranty with a ridesharing car - that is.

Consumers do lots of stuff that make that unreliable data. Start/stops that are frequent can just be as easily accounted by a soccer mom taking 7 kids home and them visiting her mom in a nursing home two towns over.

Insurance information, unless you opted in to an ECU monitoring dongle, really has nothing to do with it. Plus insurance companies are legally prohibited from sharing that information (except aggregated and anonymized) with a warranty provider unless you opt in. OnStar and State Farm are the only relationship that I know of on that front, and it's so high security the warranty people never can access that data.

The ONLY time I have ever heard of an ECU being used to void a car's warranty involves performance use... people who take their car to the track, and then use the warranty as their pit crew. That kind of g-force, engine redlines, and to-the-limit data is much more tracked by the auto makers. _We track what we love to do to these cars the most, after all._ If you aren't going over 100 mph, regularly, don't worry about it.

Now there are a few circumstances where taxi fleets have done oddball stuff, but there's obvious livery and other signs that drew the red flags. ECU data alone, a case cannot prove.

Bottom line, buy the extended warranty - understand what it requires, make sure it's a good deal, and Uber on.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

HoldenDriver said:


> Sorry, I code infotainment apps that communicate directly with the ECU. None of the above has merit, in terms of worrying about using an extended warranty with a ridesharing car - that is.
> 
> Consumers do lots of stuff that make that unreliable data. Start/stops that are frequent can just be as easily accounted by a soccer mom taking 7 kids home and them visiting her mom in a nursing home two towns over.
> 
> ...


^^^
Sorry, I don't Uber. 
Taxi fleets all have their own mechanics as does my company.... everything from major mechanical, transmission changes, frame straightening, etc. and from what I know, they all buy their vehicles for cash, as does my company. 
Don't try to obfuscate the obvious. 
Doesn't matter what your infotainment system is hooked into. That's all parenthetical.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I want to say prius but pax around here would kill my ratings. Prius are rare in tx, a guy with a lifted diesel dualie gets tips & 4.9 ratings.

So, oldest tahoe/suburban that qualifies for black car. Parts are everywhere. If you don't want an suv, go lexus IS 250 black on black manual ****** with powder coated wheels.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Sorry, I don't Uber.
> Taxi fleets all have their own mechanics as does my company.... everything from major mechanical, transmission changes, frame straightening, etc. and from what I know, they all buy their vehicles for cash, as does my company.
> Don't try to obfuscate the obvious.
> Doesn't matter what your infotainment system is hooked into. That's all parenthetical.


And that, is a straw man argument. Instead of attacking the data points, you created a false narrative that I was claiming reputable taxi services didn't have their own mechanics, and that "what your infotainment system is hooked into" is "parenthetical".

Neither of which undermines all the data I raised, proving that a ridesharing driver has nothing to worry about when buying an extended warranty.

Cheers!


----------



## Mario C. (Mar 19, 2016)

Great advice and jokes here! Lol. I'm shopping for a Uber Vehicle this week in SA -TX. Been approved Uber but my current Vehicle 2006 GMC Envoy XL is not making me any money. 
So far I'm looking at 3 models. 2011 or newer Honda Fit, Toyota Prius, or VW Jetta TDI Diesels. 
Budget < $11K and under 80k miles. 
wish me Luck.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mario C. said:


> So far I'm looking at 3 models. 2011 or newer Honda Fit, Toyota Prius, or VW Jetta TDI Diesels.
> Budget < $11K and under 80k miles.
> wish me Luck.


If you are using the car for ubering full time, you'll be putting on 200 miles a day, 50,000 miles a year. It really doesn't seem very thrifty to go for a low mileage special, since it won't be low mileage for long. You'd probably be better off looking for a ride with 150,000 on the odometer.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm a K car fan. The 2017 Hyundai Elantra SE base can be had for $17k OTD. The leathered up Limited is about $19k. A 2016 base Prius will run you $26k OTD. The Elantra gets about 32mpg in town. 40 on the highway. Those aren't prius numbers but gas is cheap now and those numbers are not bad. And for $7k less than a prius you got a loaded and nicely accoutrmounted elantra. The factory warranty combined with a service plan can't be beat.

If you really want to go cheap, a 2016 accent shouldn't run much more than $13k OTD.

Also depends if you'e doing this full or part time.

Older cars have their pluses and minuses. But I have a 2005 Vue that has been costing me right about $5k a year to keep on the road so the decision to get a new car just made sense to me YMMV.


----------



## Calhiker (Jun 25, 2015)

limepro said:


> With xl rates over double x rates, why not go for the cheapest thing with a 3rd row of seats?


XL gets way less pings and your looking for trouble. Taking that many passengers in an xl, they always try to bring in drinks, they always try to fit more people inside than what you have seatbelts for.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Calhiker said:


> XL gets way less pings and your looking for trouble. Taking that many passengers in an xl, they always try to bring in drinks, they always try to fit more people inside than what you have seatbelts for.


When i was driving I stayed fairly busy doing xl only and a majority of trips were 1-3 people.


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

Go used. New would be nice if it's just for you and your family or friends. Not a slathering bunch of wild vermin who will puke, droop, put shoes up on seats, fart, spit, spill drinks and other unmentionables in your ride.

Go us,,,,ed, lightly used. Four door. Good on gas. Nice in appearance (sometimes you drive out to the suburbs with the big houses. It fits in) but go used.

Be safe out there.


----------



## CheToyota (Jan 22, 2016)

New Prius cheaper than a 2 year old prius in UK on HP


----------

